# Seeking work in Canada



## mano1438 (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi, I am a Spanish born citizen, but have lived most of my life abroad, mainly in Brazil, South Africa and Namibia,as such do have a English cultural back ground.

I left South Africa 6 years ago and came to live in Spain but work here is impossible, I am in ships agency and in ship supplies, have managed a couple of companies and had one of my own, have worked in this industry for over 25 years, also had a restaurant for 12 years and jointly managed a couple of hotels in Spain with my wife, she is an excellent chef, experienced in international cuisines also with a good knowledge of Spanish meals,sea foods and Tapas.

We would like to emigrate to a stable country where we can proceed with our lives, but would also need assistance in relocating, willing to sign a employment contract and repay any expenses incurred. 

We are multilingual.

Please contact me for a comprehensive CV.

Thanks!!
Mano


----------

